# Solved: I have no sound after Windows Update......



## Intrinsic (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello all - Hopefully someone can help me sort this extremely annoying problem!

Two days ago I downloaded four Windows Vista updates/service pack after repeated prompting. Everything seemed to download OK, the system rebooted and since then I have got no sound from my laptop at all. 

I can't play songs in iTunes - i.e. they now wont actually even start playing rather than just not being able to hear them.

I get no sound say for example if I watch a youtube video.

I have now got a red x over the speaker item in the system tray - if I hold the cursor over it a message pops up saying 'No Audio Output Device is installed'.

An error message appears when I open iTunes saying ' iTunes has detected a problem with your audio configuration'. NO KIDDING!

Does anyboday have any idea how to get my sound back. 

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. When you did Windows updates you probably chose to do hardware updates too. NEVER do that.

Did you make a restore point prior to the updates? If so, you might roll back and see if that fixes it.


----------



## Intrinsic (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi - Many thanks for the welcome and quick response.

I've cracked it - we have sound again. Here's how:

In Control Panel > System > Select the Device Manager and find the Sound entry. Expand it. Click the entry for High Definiton Audio Device with the right mouse button then uninstall it and the software too (check the box).

Reboot - when it restarts it will reinstall the Audio device, only this time it works.

*Makes mental note never to do hardware updates in the future*

Cheers :up::up:


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You probably got rid of the "updated" driver, and Windows just rolled back the one that worked 

You can mark the thread solved right above your first post.


----------



## Intrinsic (Sep 29, 2008)

Marked As Solved :up:


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

:up: Gracias


----------

